# I cannot help thinking about you



## dexterciyo

Hi guys,

I was wondering if this sentence is OK or not. I'm a beginner still...
Could you please help me out?
*
Ich kann mir nicht helfen zu denken an dir.*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jana337

dexterciyo said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> I was wondering if this sentence is OK or not. I'm a beginner still...
> Could you please help me out?
> *
> Ich kann mir nicht helfen zu denken an dir.*
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 Hi! 

Unfortunately, "I cannot help it" has not an exact equivalent in German. A literal translation doesn't work. We have had a similar thread before.

The easiest way out:
Ich muss an dich einfach denken.
Another way:
Ich kann nicht aufhören, an dich zu denken. (I cannot stop thinking about you).

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

"Ich muß einfach *immer *an Dich denken!", ist eine typische Formulierung.

Kajjo


----------



## dexterciyo

Sehr interessant!  

I'd like to know literally or not the meaning of these sentences you suggested:

- Ich muss an dich einfach denken.
- Ich muß einfach immer an Dich denken!

What's the meaning of einfach there? And why that? Is it a set expression?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## FloVi

dexterciyo said:
			
		

> What's the meaning of einfach there? And why that? Is it a set expression?


You're *simply* the best.
Du bist *einfach *die/der Beste.


----------



## FloVi

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Unfortunately, "I cannot help it" has not an exact equivalent in German. A literal translation doesn't work.


Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Der Ausdruck "Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber..." ist zwar nicht täglich zu hören, aber durchaus gebräuchlich und entspricht auch dem englischen "I can't help it."

Daher würde ich seinen Satz so formulieren:

"Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich muss ständig an Dich denken."


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Der Ausdruck "Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber..." ist zwar nicht täglich zu hören, aber durchaus gebräuchlich und entspricht auch dem englischen "I can't help it."
> 
> Daher würde ich seinen Satz so formulieren:
> 
> "Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich muss ständig an Dich denken."


 
Das würde ich so nicht sagen. "I can't help it" heißt im Deutschen "Ich kann es nicht ändern" (literally: I can't change it), und somit würde ich auch den Satz etwas weiter ausformulieren:

*(Ich kann es nicht ändern, aber) ich muss ständig/dauernd an dich denken.*


----------



## Kajjo

dexterciyo said:
			
		

> Sehr interessant!
> 
> I'd like to know literally or not the meaning of these sentences you suggested:
> 
> - Ich muss an dich einfach denken.
> - Ich muß einfach immer an Dich denken!
> 
> What's the meaning of einfach there? And why that? Is it a set expression?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus!



Eine gute alltagsübliche Ergänzung meines Vorschlages wäre:
*"Ich kann nicht anders, ich muß einfach immer an Dich denken!"*

Ja, "einfach" ist Bestandteil vieler Redewendungen, eher im Sinne von "just" ("I just can't ..."), in manchen englischen Redewendungen auch tatsächlich mal "simply" ("You're simply the best" war ein gutes Beispiel von FloVi).

Kajjo


----------



## badgrammar

Would it be possible to use "wegen machen" in this context?  As in Ich kann nicht wegen machen an Dich denken?  Or is that completely wrong  ?


----------



## Kajjo

Hi Badgrammar,
well, I am afraid that is just entirely wrong. I can not even imagine which phrase you are after.
Sorry,
Kajjo


----------



## DaleC

FloVi said:
			
		

> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Der Ausdruck "Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber..." ist zwar nicht täglich zu hören, aber durchaus gebräuchlich und entspricht auch dem englischen "I can't help it."
> 
> Daher würde ich seinen Satz so formulieren:
> 
> "Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich muss ständig an Dich denken."


 
Stimmt. Das bestätigt drei nachschlagewerke: redensarten-index.de, Oxford Duden, und Wahrig. Einbezogen ist ein vollsatz ((but) I think . . . )statt einer phrase (thinking). Oft kommt "aber" mit, es gibt jedoch davon ausnahmen. Viele beispiele bei http://www.redensarten-index.de/suche.php?suchbegriff=Ich+kann+mir+nicht+helfen%2C+...&bool=relevanz&suchspalte%5B%5D=rart_ou


----------



## lemmego

badgrammar said:
			
		

> Would it be possible to use "wegen machen" in this context?  As in Ich kann nicht wegen machen an Dich denken?  Or is that completely wrong  ?


Perhaps you mean "Ich kann nichts dagegen machen"?

Ich kann nichts dagegen machen, (aber) ich muss immer an dich denken.

* I cannot help thinking about you. = Ich kann nicht anders als an dich zu denken.*

To me, this is the most natural translation.


----------



## DaleC

If the statement refers to an action instead of a thought, other translations apply: einfach; umhinkönnen

Ich musste einfach lachen, "and though the news was rather sad, well, I just had to laugh" (Paul McCartney, "A Day in the Life" from the Sergeant Pepper album). 

Ich konnte nicht umhin zu hören, was Sie sagten.  I couldn't help hearing what you said. 

"Der Alte wurde ganz munter, und da *ich nicht umhin konnte*, die schönen Nußbäume zu loben, die uns so lieblich beschatteten, [. . . .]" -- Goethe, Die Leiden des Jungen Werthers, http://www.authorama.com/die-leiden-des-jungen-werther-16.html

~.silicon.de, 16.01.2006
Steve Jobs lacht auf Kosten von Michael Dell. Übermut angesichts der Aktiensprünge. 
[. . . . ] Apple-Chef Steve Jobs *konnte nicht umhin*, seinen Angestellten in einer E-Mail mitzuteilen, dass Dell-Gründer Michael Dell im Jahr 1997 falsch prognostiziert hatte.


----------



## I.C.

"Ich muß immerzu an Dich denken."

Meines Erachtens schlechter:
"Ich muß fortwährend an Dich denken."


----------



## Icetrance

Why couldn't you say:

_Es kann nicht geholfen werden, an dich zu denken._

_Ich kann mich nicht aufhören, an dich zu denken._


----------



## ablativ

It took you quite a while to come up with a suggestion !   

Es kann nicht geholfen werden, ... 

Ich kann *mich* nicht aufhören, an dich zu denken.  

Explanation: "Es kann nicht geholfen werden" is not a German idiom. Nobody would understand it in this context.

"Aufhören" is not a reflexive Verb. "Sich aufhören" does not exist.


----------



## Captain Lars

Jana337 said:


> Ich muss an dich einfach denken.


Well, nobody said it, but the position of "einfach" is wrong. It ought to be "Ich muss einfach (immer) an dich denken."


----------



## Icetrance

ablativ said:


> It took you quite a while to come up with a suggestion !
> 
> Es kann nicht geholfen werden, ...
> 
> Ich kann *mich* nicht aufhören, an dich zu denken.


 
Yep! Thanks for the corrections

Why can't you say "es kann nicht geholfen werden..."?

I've heard "kann_ mich_ nicht aufhören" before.

How about "Es kann nicht aufgehört werden, an dich zu denken"?


----------



## ablativ

Icetrance said:


> Why can't you say "es kann nicht geholfen werden..."?
> I've heard "kann_ mich_ nicht aufhören" before.
> 
> How about "Es kann nicht aufgehört werden, an dich zu denken"?



 I edited my post while you were posting yours.

"Sich aufhören" does not exist; was it a native speaker you heard it from?

"Es kann nicht aufgehört werden" is grammatically correct, but one would immediatlely ask "by whom?". So you cannot really use this expression either.


----------



## Icetrance

ablativ said:


> "Sich aufhören" does not exist; was it a native speaker you heard it from?.


 
I suppose it's not standard (I am very humble). Please don't laugh at my last attempts. Am I trying. LOL. Is it Swiss German? 

Anyways, I might have a better translation this time.

_Ich kann nichts dafür, dass ich an dich immer denke._


----------



## ablativ

Nobody is laughing at your attempts. Practice makes perfect! I was just a little bit surprised about reactivating this thread after 3 1/2 years. So I made a little joke about it, nothing to be taken seriously. I am sorry if this was inappropriate, I assure you it was meant very friendly.

Even in Germany (not only in Switzerland) you could say: "Ich muss *mich* aufhören zu beklagen." But that does not mean "aufhören" is used as a reflexive Verb (sich aufhören). It just means "ich muss aufhören, *mich* zu beklagen." Sometimes the word order can be changed, without changing the sense or the grammar of the words. 

_Ich kann nichts dafür, dass ich an dich immer denke_ is pretty okay. I just think it would sound even more idimatic saying _ich kann nichts dafür, dass ich immer an dich denken muss. _ But basically you sentence is quite all right.


----------



## Kurtchen

ablativ said:


> Even in Germany (not only in Switzerland) you could say: "Ich muss *mich* aufhören zu beklagen



Hmm, that's non-standard at best, personally I think it's bordering on incorrect. Putting the reflexive pronoun in such close proximity to the finite verb instead of the infinitive where it belongs, serves no purpose other than causing confusion. 

Regardless, I agree that _Ich muß immer_ [...] etc. generally is preferable.


----------



## jacquesvd

dexterciyo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was wondering if this sentence is OK or not. I'm a beginner still...
> Could you please help me out?
> 
> *Ich kann mir nicht helfen zu denken an dir.*
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
'Was ich auch tue, du kommst mir nicht as dem Sinn' wäre vielleicht eine Möglichkeit oder auc 'ich muss ständig an dich denken" oder 'ich kann's nicht ändern aber Du gehst mir nicht aus dem Sinn'


----------



## ablativ

jacquesvd said:


> 'Was ich auch tue, du kommst mir nicht as dem Sinn' wäre vielleicht eine Möglichkeit oder auc 'ich muss ständig an dich denken" oder 'ich kann's nicht ändern aber Du gehst mir nicht aus dem Sinn'



Besonders die zuletzt erwähnte Variante _Ich kann's nicht ändern *,* aber du gehst mir nicht aus dem Sinn_ passt prima  . _Ich muss ständig an dich denken_ ist auch sehr gut, wurde in diesem Thread aber bereits von FloVi gesagt.

... du kommst mir nicht aus dem Sinn ist m.E. fragwürdig. Etwas *kommt* mir *in* den Sinn, aber *geht* mir *aus* dem Sinn; zumindest nach meinem Sprachempfinden.


----------



## jacquesvd

ablativ said:


> Besonders die zuletzt erwähnte Variante _Ich kann's nicht ändern *,* aber du gehst mir nicht aus dem Sinn_ passt prima  . _Ich muss ständig an dich denken_ ist auch sehr gut, wurde in diesem Thread aber bereits von FloVi gesagt.
> 
> ... du kommst mir nicht aus dem Sinn ist m.E. fragwürdig. Etwas *kommt* mir *in* den Sinn, aber *geht* mir *aus* dem Sinn; zumindest nach meinem Sprachempfinden.


 

Sie haben völlig recht: etwas kommt mir in den Sinn und geht mir aus dem Sinn. Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## Icetrance

ablativ said:


> Nobody is laughing at your attempts. Practice makes perfect! I was just a little bit surprised about reactivating this thread after 3 1/2 years. So I made a little joke about it, nothing to be taken serously. I am sorry if this was inappropriate, I assure you it was meant very friendly.
> 
> Even in Germany (not only in Switzerland) you could say: "Ich muss *mich* aufhören zu beklagen." But that does not mean "aufhören" is used as a reflexive Verb (sich aufhören). It just means "ich muss aufhören, *mich* zu beklagen." Sometimes the word order can be changed, without changing the sense or the grammar of the words.
> 
> _Ich kann nichts dafür, dass ich an dich immer denke_ is pretty okay. I just think it would sound even more idimatic saying _ich kann nichts dafür, dass ich immer an dich denken muss. _But basically you sentence is quite all right.


 
I know that you were just playing with me. LOL. I was just teasing as well.

Could I have said "Ich kann nichts dafür, dass ich immer an dich denke" (change the position of "immer")?

Thank you so much!

How about another proposal: _Ich kann nicht diesen (anhaltende) Gedanken von dir weggehen lassen."_


----------



## ablativ

Icetrance said:


> Could I have said "Ich kann nichts dafür, dass ich immer an dich denke" (change the position of "immer")?
> 
> 
> How about another proposal: _Ich kann nicht diesen (anhaltende) Gedanken von dir weggehen lassen."      (Sorry!)  _



"Der Gedanke an dich lässt mich nicht mehr los --- der Gedanke an dich verfolgt mich Tag und Nacht."


----------



## Icetrance

ablativ said:


> "Der Gedanke an dich lässt mich nicht mehr los --- der Gedanke an dich verfolgt mich Tag und Nacht."


 
Das ist ok, mein Freund (ich versuche).

Besser:_ Die Gedanken an dich gehen nicht weg._


----------



## ablativ

Icetrance said:


> Besser:_ Die Gedanken an dich gehen nicht weg._



Ja, das ist viel besser! Fehlerfrei!


----------



## sokol

Icetrance said:


> Could I have said "Ich kann nichts dafür, dass ich immer an dich denken muss" (change the position of "immer")?


Not that your original sentence is wrong but with those little changes it looks better.
However, what I'd suggest rather is:

- Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich muss immer/dauernd an dich denken! (this works for all situations, wether you're still with your girl/boy-friend or not; only context and tone will decide what is meant)

- Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich krieg dich einfach nicht aus dem Kopf! (colloquial, and suggested for use when your girl/boy-friend has left you and this sentence should be an excuse that you're still thinking of her: because the phrase suggests that you TRY to get her out of your mind but that you fail)

The most important thing here is that the phrase may have two meanings, as explained: it may be meant as a compliment (I just can't help thinking about you all day long!) or as an excuse (I am very sorry but I just can't help still thinking about you!).
As is the case in English some wordings may be used for both meanings while some only fit for one of them.


----------

